# The Latest from WASP 101



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

I know there's been a thread or two posted about this guy and his blogsite, but I found his most recent column perfectly appalling. Definitely not a gentleman, even if he may think himself a WASP. One would like to hope he made it up.

https://www.wasp101.blogspot.com/



> Sunday, July 27, 2008
> Madras Pants And Crazy Stories From My Past
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

That tale would bring a single, manly tear of admiration to Harry Flashman's eye.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Tsk. If it's a true account then the writer is a complete cad. He's also lost his claim to gentlemanly status as one would not publicly brag about such appalling behavior.

Cordially,
Adrian Quay


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

What a jerk. All of it screams for attention. He posted earlier about making a lot of money because of new clients, shameful.


I apologize for my foul language earlier.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh, gosh! But Richard is very young and still evolving. And sometimes I wonder if he may just be trying to have a bit of fun with everyone.

Added after reflection: Yes, this is pretty bad, if he's not just trying to put everyone on. What I hear in that story is the echo of an ethos that permeates popular culture and is even resident in all too many business school graduates I encounter. I.e., "Others do not matter, and I can do anything to get what I want."

Added after further reflection: The above ethos described is essentially the definition of a sociopath.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Valmont would approve.


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

I like some of the pictures he posts. I take his stories with several large grains of salt.


----------



## I_Should_Be_Working (Jun 23, 2005)

I don't really know about the type of folks most here have met, but this tale is very much in character with the sort of guy who would create a blog labeled WASP 101.

Whether he is real or imagined, it does not matter. The people who follow rules are those wanting to join the club. Once in, they act like heathens and use others who follow rules to fix their mistakes.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

It looks like a RL ad.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

It's like a scene from _Justine_.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Duck said:


> It looks like a RL ad.


While it isn't, that's what he often posts, and what seems to serve as his touchstone. Fifteen years ago, that would have been less of a mistake.

Upon just returning from his blog, I was finally confronted with the obvious: here we all are discussing the blog and author, undoubtedly generating traffic. If you want to sell something in print, the easiest and surest way to do it isn't to say, "Square peg in square hole." It's to publish something akin to an old National Enquirer article, I.e., "Mother gives birth to Martian baby, etc., etc., etc."


----------



## marmer (Jun 11, 2008)

True enough, Flanderian. I read Richard's blog daily, and enjoy his pictures. I read the entry in question and commented on the blog site before it showed up in this forum.

Discussing it here smacks of criticizing someone behind their back.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

marmer said:


> Discussing it here smacks of criticizing someone behind their back.


Who's been criticizing?


----------



## hbecklin (Aug 22, 2007)

For all we know, it probably IS an RL ad. After all, isn't that RL's plan for the world? WASP 101- coming soon to macy*s.

And yes, it is very appalling. I don't know what this guy is trying to do, but it proves that the internet, while it has given every man, woman (and, possibly, child) their own soapbox, is a haven for those with insecurities about their insecurities (we all have our insecurities). I will heed others' advice that we should take this with a grain of salt. I'm sure it is fulfilling for him to be lambasted, if only for the sake of attention.

As a young person, seeing youth used as an excuse for this man's gaudy display of "elegance, refinement, and control"- the epitome of the Ivy league aesthetic- appalls me.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

^ Hell, I'm impressed anyone made it to the end of his story. I lost interest after the first sentence...


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

marmer said:


> True enough, Flanderian. I read Richard's blog daily, and enjoy his pictures. I read the entry in question and commented on the blog site before it showed up in this forum.
> 
> Discussing it here smacks of criticizing someone behind their back.


Oh, I regularly criticize him directly too, if I wish to, or feel it may serve a useful purpose. Since Richard is one of the few bloggers who doesn't screen the remarks that readers post, I assume he wishes to invite negative remarks. I would be very surprised if there wasn't a direct correlation between controversy and traffic.


----------



## manuduenas (Sep 16, 2007)

Okay, I have a stupid question:

What does WASP stand for??!?!

manuduenas


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

manuduenas said:


> Okay, I have a stupid question:
> 
> What does WASP stand for??!?!
> 
> manuduenas


Being from Germany, I understand. White Anglo Saxon Protestant.


----------



## manuduenas (Sep 16, 2007)

Seriously?? There's a common abbreviation for people like that? 

That's like the exact opposite of me.... ;-)

Thank you,

manuduenas


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Flanderian said:


> Oh, I regularly criticize him directly too, if I wish to, or feel it may serve a useful purpose. Since Richard is one of the few bloggers who doesn't screen the remarks that readers post, I assume he wishes to invite negative remarks. I would be very surprised if there wasn't a direct correlation between controversy and traffic.


Seems like a waste of time. I'm sure he enjoys it.

He sounds like a Tucker Max wannabe.


----------



## SCsailor (Jul 2, 2008)

this guy is a phony


----------



## Zot! (Feb 18, 2008)

If anyone here took that story as the God's Honest Truth then I've got a bridge I'd like to sell you.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

manuduenas said:


> Okay, I have a stupid question:
> 
> What does WASP stand for??!?!
> 
> manuduenas


It perhaps should be added that this acronym originated as a pejorative parody. Intended as a joke, like the Preppy Handbook.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

brokencycle said:


> Seems like a waste of time. I'm sure he enjoys it.
> 
> He sounds like a Tucker Max wannabe.


Obviously, you are right. Sometimes it just takes me a little longer to catch on.


----------



## southernlawyer (Jun 20, 2007)

I check out his blog from time to time; I have to agree with others, here, that this guy is a fake. However, if he's real, my question is who would want to associate with someone of that caliber? 

I must now get back to making lots of money....


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

brokencycle said:


> He sounds like a Tucker Max wannabe.


Bingo. As soon as Tucker Max started posting his drunken stories every 20ish year old guy who thought he was cool but had the free time to post his exploits on the internet decided that he would be the next internet celeb. Posturing as some kind of wealthy old-money character is like a weird offshoot of Tucker's personality.


----------



## Graft (Apr 7, 2008)

I've read this guys's blog before. It's really funny that he likes to compare himself to a character on Gossip Girl. Is he really a fifteen year old kid? Probably not, just a putz. Some find the blog interesting but it's just lame imho.

It is a real shame that good blogs like Heavy Tweed Jacket decide to close up shop but rubbish like this keeps going.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*Bullwinkle, that trick never works!*



Graft said:


> It's really funny that he likes to compare himself to a character on Gossip Girl.


I've seen Chack Bass, and this is no Chuck Bass. Is this story cribbed from one of the books, or some other teen drama? I tried the old counterfeit letter gag in fifth grade and it was hack. College? I think not.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

Funny. Growing up, Sebastian Valmont was a favorite fictional character of mine. After all, he was well to do, well dressed and completely ruthless.

Needless to say, after age 16, the appeal wore off and I looked for more realistic role models.

Thomas


----------



## SartoNYC (Feb 22, 2005)

*I only made it into the second paragraph, with*

effort.

What a douche bag.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

Ah, the glory of the internet! Any fool with a high speed connection and enough spare time can display his idiocy to the whole world. 

And to think: Only 20 years ago you had to get to know someone before you knew you detested them.


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

What? Richard is great! Pouty starlets, obnoxious neighbors, ruthless courtship practices, fistfights, gay-looking Ralph Lauren models (not my bag, mind you), offending waiters, what more could one ask for? It's like Jerry Springer with better clothes.

I wonder if poor Mrs. Richard reads his stuff, though. All those hot young things he admires, and those old girlfriend stories. Naval Wife would conk me on the head with a belaying pin.

Scott


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

_If_ that story is true why would anyone feel the need to share that? What is the point? Seems like a complete idiot to me.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

https://wasp101.blogspot.com/2008/06/blackwatch-blazer.html

that's my room. he "stole" that picture from AAAT thrift thread when I tried to sell the blackwatch jacket (you can see my rep ties in the background). basically, he definitely reads this forum. wouldnt be surprised if he posts here regularly.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

Untilted said:


> https://wasp101.blogspot.com/2008/06/blackwatch-blazer.html
> 
> that's my room. he "stole" that picture from AAAT thrift thread when I tried to sell the blackwatch jacket (you can see my rep ties in the background). basically, he definitely reads this forum. wouldnt be surprised if he posts here regularly.


You are right, I see your UV belt there as well! We need an unmasking of this character!


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Untilted said:


> https://wasp101.blogspot.com/2008/06/blackwatch-blazer.html
> 
> that's my room. he "stole" that picture from AAAT thrift thread when I tried to sell the blackwatch jacket (you can see my rep ties in the background). basically, he definitely reads this forum. wouldnt be surprised if he posts here regularly.


Isn't that, like, illegal? Intellectual property or something?


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

I also see he has lifted one of Macs photos as well, at least I am pretty sure its macs. Check out the photos in the June 2008 and you will see it.


----------



## hbecklin (Aug 22, 2007)

Untitled, that is obscene. I'd bet money that this was retrieved through reading of this forum, and not by a simple google images search. CCC's assertion that he's stolen one of Mac's photos as well makes me believe this blog might actually be satire, and not just someone's ill conceived WASP-y ramblings interspersed with "subtle" reminders of his superiority.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

As questionable as this WASP 101 guy may seem, I'm not sure that it is any more gentlemanly to berate his blog. In fact, of the forums is "*Don't bash other Forums or blogs.*". I think that this rule should be respected as I certainly wouldn't want my own blog to be the subject of such a thread.

Between this thread and the one about "engineering social distance" (which I admit was an interesting thread, though it should have been moved to the Interchange), the mods seem to be have been exhibiting a bit too much of a _laissez faire_ approach lately.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

CrescentCityConnection said:


> We need an unmasking of this character!


Well, you could always:

1) Send a cease and desist letter; enforcing your rights under U.S. copyright law.

2) Serve a subpoena on Google, which hosts his blog, for his registration information -- i.e. his name, address, etc.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

hockeyinsider said:


> Well, you could always:
> 
> 1) Send a cease and desist letter; enforcing your rights under U.S. copyright law.
> 
> 2) Serve a subpoena on Google, which hosts his blog, for his registration information -- i.e. his name, address, etc.


I actually think his blog is quite humorous. He feels the need to express his importance in most of his postings. I also think his choice of jackets is amusing as well, darted, some orphaned suit coats that he is trying to pass as a blazer and I won't comment on the fit of his clothing. 
At any rate, I think I have thrown the last punch (for me anyway) on this dead horse.


----------



## kevinbelt (Dec 2, 2007)

videocrew said:


> Bingo. As soon as Tucker Max started posting his drunken stories every 20ish year old guy who thought he was cool but had the free time to post his exploits on the internet decided that he would be the next internet celeb. Posturing as some kind of wealthy old-money character is like a weird offshoot of Tucker's personality.


I got into Mr. Max in my early twenties, and I very nearly became one of those guys. Shortly after I came across Mr. Max's stories, though, he was featured on some sort of MTV reality show, which basically showed him being ignored by women and culminated in him throwing up on himself. That disabused me of any notion that Mr. Max is a role model. Alas, not everyone seems to have come to the same conclusion.

-k


----------



## playdohh22 (Dec 4, 2007)

Untilted said:


> https://wasp101.blogspot.com/2008/06/blackwatch-blazer.html
> 
> that's my room. he "stole" that picture from AAAT thrift thread when I tried to sell the blackwatch jacket (you can see my rep ties in the background). basically, he definitely reads this forum. wouldnt be surprised if he posts here regularly.


That is completely absurd.

I would certainly like to know who this person is.


----------



## hbecklin (Aug 22, 2007)

tripreed said:


> As questionable as this WASP 101 guy may seem, I'm not sure that it is any more gentlemanly to berate his blog. In fact, of the forums is "*Don't bash other Forums or blogs.*". I think that this rule should be respected as I certainly wouldn't want my own blog to be the subject of such a thread.
> 
> Between this thread and the one about "engineering social distance" (which I admit was an interesting thread, though it should have been moved to the Interchange), the mods seem to be have been exhibiting a bit too much of a _laissez faire_ approach lately.


It's true, we should be nicer. We don't know the guy, or his intentions for the blog. Under the assumptions that it is paraded as the truth.

I also agree about the "engineering social distance" & this thread. I try hard to only post on the trad forum, and these quasi-interchange threads tempt me so. However, I tend libertarian, and since "trad" is more of a lifestyle choice than simply about clothes, I feel that all truly trad items for discussion should be let alone in the trad forum, the forum's' "invisible hands" of what is trad discussion leading the way.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

*In the spirit of piling on...*

He stole one of my pics, too:

https://wasp101.blogspot.com/2008/06/i-think-i-like-this-look.html


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Harris said:


> Also it seems he's a fan of the bit loafer.


Well, _that_ does it.

(Woof!)


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> Well, _that_ does it.
> 
> (Woof!)


I remember a post of his from a while back, confessing a willingness to stray from the undarted sack. Best I recall he added that he preferred the waist to be "taken in" a bit.

edit: Also it seems he's a fan of the bit loafer.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

^Hey, how did you do that?

Double Woof!

I think WASP 101 is a complete put-on, by the way. And with all the extra traffic generated by this thread he'll be getting that check for $4.63 from Google any day now.


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> Well, _that_ does it.
> 
> (Woof!)


Oh, some can pull off the bit. No doubt.
I'm pretty sure I'm not among the few.


----------



## Graft (Apr 7, 2008)

CrescentCityConnection said:


> I actually think his blog is quite humorous. He feels the need to express his importance in most of his postings. I also think his choice of jackets is amusing as well, darted, some orphaned suit coats that he is trying to pass as a blazer and I won't comment on the fit of his clothing.
> At any rate, I think I have thrown the last punch (for me anyway) on this dead horse.


Funny you should mention fit of his clothing. I commented about the ill fit of his trousers on his blog once and suddenly three "other" commentors claimed it was perfect. Strange.


----------



## longwing (Mar 28, 2005)

I have been under the impression that Richard is actually Russell Street.


----------



## SCsailor (Jul 2, 2008)

Who is Russell Street?


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

SCsailor said:


> Who is Russell Street?


Richard. Haven't you been paying attention?


----------



## Prepdad (Mar 10, 2005)

I had forgotten why I stopped reading his blog. Now I remember. One can only look at the same faux fireplace and the same Pottery Barn accessories so many times before one wearies of it all, silly drivel included. The saucy little minx. Now, really...


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

Untilted said:


> ...that's my room. he "stole" that picture from AAAT thrift thread when I tried to sell the blackwatch jacket...


Of far greater interest than all this is the question why in god's name did you sell that jacket? It is perfection!

tjs


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Sartre said:


> Of far greater interest than all this is the question why in god's name did you sell that jacket? It is perfection!
> 
> tjs


fit is not perfect. just practicing trad minimalism.


----------



## Simon Syngen Clancy (Jun 4, 2008)

Beresford said:


> I know there's been a thread or two posted about this guy and his blogsite, but I found his most recent column perfectly appalling. Definitely not a gentleman, even if he may think himself a WASP. One would like to hope he made it up.
> 
> https://www.wasp101.blogspot.com/


I called this guy white trash one day on his blog because he used a term like "I don't roll that way". A wanna be homie. He also believes he can throw around a racist acronym such as WASP and it does not mean anything because when he uses it, it's all about his new Made in China RL Polo sweater.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

Simon Syngen Clancy said:


> I called this guy white trash one day on his blog because he used a term like "I don't roll that way". A wanna be homie. He also believes he can throw around a racist acronym such as WASP and it does not mean anything because when he uses it, it's all about his new Made in China RL Polo sweater.


When did the acronym WASP become a racist term? I don't know of anyone who takes offense to it.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

Simon Syngen Clancy said:


> I called this guy white trash one day on his blog because he used a term like "I don't roll that way". A wanna be homie. He also believes he can throw around a racist acronym such as WASP and it does not mean anything because when he uses it, it's all about his new Made in China RL Polo sweater.


You call him a "wanna be homie" and talk about his "Made in China" sweater then get upset that HE'S a racist because he describes himself as a white anglo-saxon protestant (which he may be)? I hope you're a troll, because no one could possibly be this stupid.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

All right, all right, stop this, it has become extremely silly


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Auuughhhh, you said "it" again.


----------



## LoneSuitinDTW (Jan 24, 2008)

Untilted said:


> https://wasp101.blogspot.com/2008/06/blackwatch-blazer.html
> 
> that's my room. he "stole" that picture from AAAT thrift thread when I tried to sell the blackwatch jacket (you can see my rep ties in the background). basically, he definitely reads this forum. wouldnt be surprised if he posts here regularly.


Maybe its an honor? Your stuff is being used as an example of what is considered very trad. Excellent taste in ties hanging behind the jacket, btw.


----------



## RyanPatrick (Jul 3, 2008)

LoneSuitinDTW said:


> Maybe its an honor? Your stuff is being used as an example of what is considered very trad. Excellent taste in ties hanging behind the jacket, btw.


I agree, and he's not taking credit. In one of his post he actually references that the pic came from AAAT. I find his post entertaining, that said, I would never let this guy withing 100 yards of my sister.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

RyanPatrick said:


> I agree, and he's not taking credit. In one of his post he actually references that the pic came from AAAT. I find his post entertaining, that said, I would never let this guy withing 100 yards of my sister.


Re-above, Ties +5, shower curtain -1. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

A rather interesting post for today, 4 Aug 2008.

https://wasp101.blogspot.com/

Scott


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Naval Gent said:


> A rather interesting post for today, 4 Aug 2008.
> 
> https://wasp101.blogspot.com/
> 
> Scott


Somebody's cranky.

I still vote put-on, though. Nothing wrong with that, Richard, just a simple guess.


----------



## videocrew (Jun 25, 2007)

From his comments:


> Dear Richard -
> 
> Personally I welcome your input into the debate/discussion of all this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

Naval Gent said:


> A rather interesting post for today, 4 Aug 2008.
> 
> https://wasp101.blogspot.com/
> 
> Scott


Hm. In my view, this entry is a rather too psychological analysis -- especially when the source of our knee-jerk feelings about Wasp 101 is self-evident in a riff like this:

"I personally think most of you are jealous of my youth, success, and maybe even my wardrobe. You hate that you don't have the guts to have a blog like mine, and you hate stories of my youthful girl-chasing pursuits because you were the guys who always feared talking to girls."

tjs


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

^ Not so much a riff but piff, as in piffle.

Cordially,
A.Q., who wishes this thread would wander over to The Interchange or perhaps a new section called "Rebarbatives."


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Sartre said:


> "I personally think most of you are jealous of my youth, success, and maybe even my wardrobe."


No, I'm jealous of his orange socks!

This is a hoot, reminds me of the WWE! A very "traditional" blog indeed!


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

richard'd better be russell street.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

Checked out his myspace page, not very personal! Only has 20 friends!


----------



## Khnelben (Feb 18, 2005)

*You are great ...*

even had a fight with this guy )))

Read it. Very funny.

But now the fight seems settled.

Andrey


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

Naval Gent said:


> A rather interesting post for today, 4 Aug 2008.
> 
> https://wasp101.blogspot.com/
> 
> Scott


I will admit to occasionally reading this guy's blog, and even finding some of his posts mildly entertaining. However, I see him in a whole new light after reading his rant about the Ask Andy trad forum. I really thought that a lot of the stuff on his blog was intended to be tongue in cheek, but it's obvious from this that he takes himself a little too seriously.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

The cad strikes again!

https://wasp101.blogspot.com/2008/08/how-i-met-mrs-richard.html

At least he lost the orange socks.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Flanderian said:


> The cad strikes again!
> 
> https://wasp101.blogspot.com/2008/08/how-i-met-mrs-richard.html
> 
> At least he lost the orange socks.


I stand by my OP in this thread. Too bad there is no longer a legal cause of action for alienation of affection.

I lost my first serious girlfriend to an English aristocrat. But WASP 101 is much too young to be he.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

The only thing I find truly offensive is that the man can't write. His prose is so leaden I truly cannot make it all the way through a single entry! Other than that it seems pretty tame...

ts


----------

